# "You heard of the low rider well this is the high rider"



## Hyperbrandon (Jul 29, 2008)

Has any one seen or read about this. Sounds amazing. :holysheep:

*Long John Silver (Auto Flowering)*
*

*
*Type* -         _Indoor/Outdoor_
*Flowering* -   _7 weeks_
*Yield* -         _350-400g/m2 _
*Price Each* -         _£75.00_
http://www.ganja.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/pukka/long-john-silver/index.html​


			
				ganja.co.uk said:
			
		

> This variety has been a long time coming and definitively confirms that the times they are a changing! As believe it or not this is deciduous herbaceous perennial strain!
> 
> For those of you that are not that horticulturally aware this means it has the ability to re-emerge after it has died.
> 
> ...



*CONTACT INFO*
*UK Telephone*: _07703 229492_
*International Telephone*: _+44 7703 229492_
*Web*: _http://www.pukkaseeds.co.uk/_
*Web*: _http://www.ganja.co.uk/_
*EMail*: _[email protected]_


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 29, 2008)

so its a big low rider hermie?


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Jul 29, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> so its a big low rider hermie?



I don't think its Hermie.


----------



## King Bud (Jul 30, 2008)

Crazy.. crazy world we live in. What's next?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 30, 2008)

if at the end of a season it seeds its self its a hermie. the only way a female could produce seeds would be to get pollinated by a male or hermie and pollinate its self. or thats what it sounds like to me.


----------



## LowRider (Jul 30, 2008)

so do they ship to the US, and are they a good seed company?


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Jul 30, 2008)

As far as I can see. I don't think so. But here is some more info if you would like to contact them.


> *UK Telephone*: _07703 229492_
> *International Telephone*: _+44 7703 229492_
> *Web*: _http://www.pukkaseeds.co.uk/_
> *Web*: _http://www.ganja.co.uk/_
> *EMail*: _[email protected]_


----------



## cuy103 (Jul 30, 2008)

Please excuse my newbie question.  

When it says:  Flowering - 7 Weeks.  Does this mean it takes 7 weeks to begin the flowering stage?  Or 7 weeks for full bloom?


----------



## King Bud (Jul 30, 2008)

7 weeks for full bloom.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 30, 2008)

if its autoflowering how long is it life cycle from seed to bud?


----------



## ChatNoir (Jul 30, 2008)

I believe Hick will be pissed off... This is definitely an auto flowering, high yield, *hermaphoride* indica-rudelaris hybrid...


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Jul 30, 2008)

ChatNoir said:
			
		

> I believe Hick will be pissed off... This is definitely an auto flowering, high yield, *hermaphoride* indica-rudelaris hybrid...



And what does that mean. lol


----------



## Megatron (Jul 30, 2008)

> Marijuana Fact
> America's first marijuana law was enacted at Jamestown Colony, Virginia in 1619. It was a law "ordering" all farmers to grow Indian hempseed. There were several other "must grow" laws over the next 200 years (you could be jailed for not growing hemp during times of shortage in Virginia between 1763 and 1767), and during most of that time, hemp was legal tender (you could even pay your taxes with hemp). [quote/]
> 
> Thats amazing. Thats what the thanks is for.


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Jul 30, 2008)

Megatron said:
			
		

> > Marijuana Fact
> > America's first marijuana law was enacted at Jamestown Colony, Virginia in 1619. It was a law "ordering" all farmers to grow Indian hempseed. There were several other "must grow" laws over the next 200 years (you could be jailed for not growing hemp during times of shortage in Virginia between 1763 and 1767), and during most of that time, hemp was legal tender (you could even pay your taxes with hemp). [quote/]
> 
> 
> Thats amazing. Thats what the thanks is for.



Yea I thought that was pretty cool myself.:chuck:



			
				slowmo77 said:
			
		

> if its autoflowering how long is it life cycle from seed to bud?



Maybe 9-10 weeks. I'm not absolutely sure thought. I would wait for a more advance member to post there opinion.


----------



## Hick (Jul 30, 2008)

> Other seed banks have tried to buy the entire supply from us to stop these seeds hitting the market for fear of what this would do to the seed industry! But lol this is more important than mere money - let these seeds go forth and prosper and re take what is rightfully theirs



I wish someone would buy em all.. AND BURN THE _HE-SHE_ S.O.B.s..

for most likely "hundreds" of years, knowledgable breeders have been _*selectively*_ breeding hermophradism "*out*" of the high grade cannabis gene pool. Because they don't produce "quality" product, are prolific and "dominate" the genetics once they have _'infected_ it..

  Suddenly this "BOZO" thinks it is a godsend???  
Ganja Gods have mercy!. 

  Lets think about it for just a minute. How long has mj been growing unaided by human intervention on this planet?? MJ has been prolificating all by itself for some 10,000 years. He just discovered how it has been being accomplished??  male+female=seeds ... seeds drop o the ground, remain dormant over winter, and sprout in the spring when temps warm.

  Thats been going on a loooooong looooong time. He SURE makes it "sound" like somthing _special_ thogh..


----------



## Hick (Jul 30, 2008)

Hyperbrandon said:
			
		

> I don't think its Hermie.


there is only *1 "ONE"* way to produce seeds. It requires both sex's. "ANY" plant that express's both sex's is a hermie.


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Jul 30, 2008)

So have we confirmed that this strain is a Hermie?
_Why wouldn't they say or specify that it is or isn't a Hermie._

And I no that its been going on for years and years. But I thought that MJ plants died when it gets cold outside. He/she says that. *The seeds* _(duh)_ *and not so commonly the plant can over winter re-emerge come the spring*.

And yea he doesn't say weather or not it is a Hermie. Nor does he say that they are pollinated. Is it not possible that he is talking of one's that have been  pollinated.


----------



## Hick (Jul 30, 2008)

> As believe it or not this is deciduous herbaceous perennial strain!


a deciduous perrenial ehh?? .. man, my bullchit meter is 'pegged out". 

"IF" he's talking about 'both' sexs being present, you can take virtually "any" strain and do the same thing.There is wild 'hemp' abundant in the south and midwest growing from the very same process. It doesn't contain any, or enough thc to be called even be called  "pot". But it grows back year after year. 
   Hermies will dominate the genetics, and within very few generations, it will be the same thing "hemp".. though "short" and "autoflowering"... hemp none the less. IMHO.


----------



## Megatron (Jul 30, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> bullchit



Where's Hick to edit this?:hubba:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 30, 2008)

i agree,that strain is trash,i would rather grow bagseed,than to grow that.dont even bother with it.i.m.o. its a total rip off.for 75 euros/150 dollars,you could get a pack of much better high quality beans that dont hermie at the end. who would want that?


----------



## King Bud (Jul 30, 2008)

> As believe it or not this is deciduous herbaceous perennial strain!


 Wait.. aren't all strains deciduous perennials? Can't we 'regenerate' a plant consistently indoors? Can't this happen to a really healthy outdoor plant by nature too?

Hype, over nothing.


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Jul 30, 2008)

Idk perennial is a plant that lives more the 2 years correct?


----------



## King Bud (Jul 30, 2008)

I assume it means it lives many season/yrs.:confused2:

 Anyone with a 'mother' plant can confirm the years part. Anyone who's regenerated their plant after harvest can confirm the season part (atleast from a farmer's viewpoint). Can any one confirm if they normally regenerate outdoors? Do they shed leaves, and just releaf the next season like trees?


----------



## Hick (Jul 31, 2008)

Megatron said:
			
		

> Where's Hick to edit this?:hubba:



.. thanks meg'..you got me..   "nice catch".. 

I probably shouldn't have referred to this guy as a Bozo either. He has likely much time and effort in to developing this strain. 


> *From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> A *perennial plant* or *perennial* (Latin _per_, "through", _annus_, "year") is a plant that lives for more than two years.[1] When used as a noun, this term applies specifically to perennial herbaceous plants, even though woody plants like shrubs and trees are also perennial in their habit.
> Perennials, especially small flowering plants, grow and bloom over the spring and summer and then die back every autumn and winter, then return in the spring from their root-stock rather than seeding themselves as an annual plant does. These are known as _*herbaceous perennials*_. However, depending on the rigors of local climate, a plant that is a perennial in its native habitat, or in a milder garden, may be treated by a gardener as an annual and planted out every year, from seed, from cuttings or from divisions.


----------

